# Somerville's Current Condition?



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone been to Somerville recently? I see the level is down to 8.8' above normal, and I know it needed to be under 10' before any ramps would be functional. Have any parks been able to assess damage and open ramps yet?


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

Welch ramp is open thanks to Big D(was first to launch from there) and overlook ramp should be open by this weekend if it's not already open!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*water*

ok so if you are going to put in ...expect your rear tires to be under water when backing in ...just talked to the lady at over look and she said she don't think so for this weekend ...a lot of jet skiers out last weekend ,,,they are as bad as the white trash jack wagons that troll right past you on Livingston....ok im out later:rotfl:


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I was wondering this myself, I can see dry land on the web cam! It says Two are open on the Corps Website!

http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/Recreation/Boating/Boatramps.asp


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

http://somerville.lakesonline.com/Level.asp

Shows some interesting stats from last year compared to this year. On lake levels.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

bout time!!! Except now I'll be tied up every weekend in August with the TTH shows.


----------



## JLJ1981 (Nov 7, 2014)

I called the marina today. They said the ramp SHOULD be open this weekend.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Overlook was open this morning but have to put half your truck in the water to launch! 

Fishing was great today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Actual ramps are still under water, and launch at your own risk and many obstacles remain surmerged. Still boats out there from launching off the road or ditches or turn around at ramp. Main road across dam still closed but have to go thru Somerville to get to opposite side. Bank launching at Welch is OK if you check before backing in as there are a few drop offs and a 4x4 and buddy recommended. Go for it.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

That such a peaceful pic Dustyn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GC2656 (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad to hear some ramps are opening up. I can't wait to get back out there and catch a few fish.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone been able to catch shad on the lake since the big flood? I went up in a few creeks that are usually loaded and didn't see one flicker. Threw the net in a few areas and nothing. I saw some flickers near one of the boat ramps, threw the net, and landed a school of small largemouth bass chasing minnows!

The hybrid and white Bass bite has been great in the mornings and evenings. I had to fish the slab more horizontal than vertical. Even with the graph loaded with fish, I had to present the lure just right to get a bite! The thermocline is between 15-20' and fish are feeding at 12-17'.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great screen shot. Sure would love to have side scan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

We got there after sunrise which I guess was too late for the morning bite. I checked the usual spots for the whites and we only found one school. We only landed one and lost one and the school moved away. We got back over them and nothing would bite our slabs. 

On a side note the boat ramp is not where you work on your no starting boat!!! Drag that thing out of the way! I do hate stupid people.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^ That and people who decided one day to buy a boat with no prior experience. Had guy that sunk his jet ski hit our trailer while the boat was approaching. Brand new jet Ski. Of Course he did not have insurance.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

denimdeerslayer said:


> We got there after sunrise which I guess was too late for the morning bite. I checked the usual spots for the whites and we only found one school. We only landed one and lost one and the school moved away. We got back over them and nothing would bite our slabs.
> 
> On a side note the boat ramp is not where you work on your no starting boat!!! Drag that thing out of the way! I do hate stupid people.


I don't think I've ever launched at Welch without one lane being taken up by a non-starter.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Heading out there this weekend finally. 
Plan is to try overlook then find the whites and hybrids with the old man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Looks like this afternoon and tomorrow morning may be it for a while. 
At least 60% chance of rain for the next 9 days. 
Guess Somerville will fill back up and be back to unusable...
Hope they're hungry. 
Will be out in a white ranger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Saw y'all out there today Cody C.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

big D. said:


> Saw y'all out there today Cody C.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What boat were you in?

We ended up with only 3 keepers today... Couldn't ever get anything going.

Yesterday evening we ended up with 18 whites and a crappie with a bunch of throw backs just fishing til dark. 
Pretty crazy how many 4-6" whites there are right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

The fish master center console. We did pretty good this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

